# Every Betta Ever. [Epic Picspam]



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Booored.
So I figured I'd show off every betta that has fed my addiction. Even the ones that have fallen along the way. In order:

Winston: Orange Dalmatian VT Male... My first prettyboy. Brought him home in March of 2010. He started it. 









Nina: Blue Giant PK Female... My first female. She was such a sweetheart. Lost her to a columnaris outbreak. 









Rikku: Multicolor PK Male: I bought this boy as a female... Before I knew better. He's technically my boyfriend's fish, and in two weeks he'll be moving in with him!









Cameron: Bi-color VT Male... My first adoption. He is the weirdest little fish.









Damian: Solid Red CT Male... My special boy. He has inflamed gill syndrome. Such a sweetie though, he's my bedside buddy.








Jayde: Multicolor Giant PK Female... Female number two. She was more of a rescue than anything. Before I picked her up she sat on the Wal-Mart shelf for MONTHS. I remember seeing her in her cup when she was just a "baby"... I've since trained her to jump. lol









Mew: Marble CT Female: ...You all know Mew. My boyfriend and I picked her up when she was a tiny little thing, and we nicknamed her "McGrizzle"... She grew up with us, and she was taken away with three others in the outbreak. I miss you, sweetie.









Faye: Turquoise CT Female: My second adoption. She's been nothing but a sweetheart since she came to me. Unfortunately she's been infected with the same disease, and her survival is iffy. 









Daiquiri: Pink Cambodian Female... She was great. She was my aggressive "fighter" out of all my sorority girls. She too was struck down after a LONG DIFFICULT fight with columnaris. She tried hard too. I tried hard. At least she's not hurting anymore.









Sora: Black/Blue Orchid PK Female... This girl used to watch The Office with me before she was added to the sorority. She was the first to be taken. R.I.P....









Azrael: Chocolate Dalmatian VT Male... He was a sympathy buy... But he was worth it... He had an infected eye and fin rot when I bought him, and he perked up right away! Unfortunately he developed dropsy yesterday, and I don't expect him to make it. :/









Noelle: Marble Butterfly Combtail Female: Bought her while after Sora passed... I always consider her Mew's twin... AKA Mewtwo... lol... She's currently hanging out in a gallon QT until I have the sorority re-established.









Delilah: Green DeT Female... She is the tiniest little thing. Ever. She has the biggest silver bug-eyes you've ever seen, and that's what made me fall for her. Since she's been in QT she has grown quite a bit, but she's still incredibly small. 









April: Red Cambodian Female: She was an impulse buy... Fell for her in an instant. Also in QT, hanging out in the kitchen, she always greets me while I'm making food... Always excitedly. She has so much energy, and I can't wait to get her back into the big tank!









Twitch: Salamander HMPK Male... Still getting to know this guy, but I got him at Petsmart when they put out the dragons and halfmoons. Such a crazy little personality! He's in the sorority's 10 gallon by himself for the time being, and definitely loving all the room! Not to mention he is GORGEOUS.









And finally...
Evans: Blue VT Male... Barely had this boy for 24 hours, but he's already stolen my heart. Adopted/rescued him from a co-worker...Can't wait to get to know him more. 










Well that, my friends, is every betta I've had on my own. Enjoy!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*eyes burn from the EPICNESS*


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

So many, I know! lol


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Cameron is the coolest colored VT. I have ever seen.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

beautiful fish, i want to steal noelle form you  and maybe even her previous sister. i love the green/turquose marbles. its the exact same fish i wanted to have since i got my first betta. i did find a male green marble DT and im waiting for him to ship. the funny thing is you have my dream fish or atleast 2 out of 3 of them. where did you get Mew and Noelle?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

They were actually from Petco believe it or not!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

metalbetta said:


> They were actually from Petco believe it or not!


:shock:, well that a big shock to me. im rather surprised Petco had such gems. congrats on finding those 2 there. i actually wanted a green marble female also but they're so rare i only found that male to settle for. wish i lived near your Petco, Montreal has a shop with nice variety and some marbles (blue red mix) but ive hever seen green/turquoise here at all :-(.


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

You have had and have some wonderful fish! I enjoyed the journey of your fish.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I love all your fishes!! You must have a fish of every color in the rainbow!! I love it!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Well, I'm glad everyone loves the photos! Thought it was a fun idea.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

FireKidomaru said:


> I love all your fishes!! You must have a fish of every color in the rainbow!! I love it!


 I think I'm missing yellow. Time to change that. lol


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

IIIIIII think everyone else should post their past and present collections!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awwwwh, Twitch is so cute!! He looks like Robert quite a bit, but more purpley. Maybe his pectorals will get the same white edging as he gets older.  How big is he?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

He's pretty small compared to the rest of my fish... Just a little shorter than my pinky finger from snout to tail. He has some white edging, just not a whole lot QUITE yet! lol


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awwwwh, how tiny!!! x3

I remember when Robert was that puny. He grew pretty fast. :c


----------

